# Otay Watch Company, 1889-1890



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

We have in our family an Otay Pocket Watch. I know these are quite rare.

I have done some research, but hoping someone may have more information and an idea of value.

It is an Otay 'California', F A Kimball. Full hunter, white face, silver colour which is either nickel or re-cased silver as it is marked 'leader coin'. Not in bad condition.

I am going to add some pictures shortly.

Look forwards to hearing your comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The book "Complete Guide to American Pocket Watches" from Shugart and Engle says:

Otay Watch Co.

Otay, California

1889-1894

This company produced about 1000 watches with a serial number range of 1000 to 1500 and 30000 to 31000. The company was purchased by a Japanese manufacturer in 1894. Names on Otay movements include: Golden Gate, F.A. Kimball, Native Son, Overland Mail, R.D. Perry and P.H. Wheeler.

Manufactured grades are:

California, 15J, LS, HC, NI, 18-size

Golden Gate, 15J, LS, HC, OF, NI, 18-size

F.A. Kimball, 15J, LS, HC, Gilt, 18-size

Native Son, 15J, LS, HC, NI, 18-size

Overland Rail, 15J, LS, HC, NI, 18-size

R.D. Perry, 15J, LS, HC, Gilt, 18-size

P.H. Wheeler, 15J, LS, HC, Gilt, 18-size

(with HC=Hunter Case; LS=Lever set; NI=Nickel plates or frames; OF=Open face)

Regards, Andreas


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> The book "Complete Guide to American Pocket Watches" from Shugart and Engle says:
> 
> Otay Watch Co.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> The book "Complete Guide to American Pocket Watches" from Shugart and Engle says:
> 
> Otay Watch Co.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Andreas

Thanks so much for the information.

I now know that the watch was nickel as ours is the F A Kimball, but do your know if the 'leader coin' stamp on the case indicates a re-casing?

Any idea how I would go about having the watch valued? We've had the watch in our family for a long time.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## eugene (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a desirable watch and certainly has plenty of value. Case originality can sometimes be determined by the presence or absence of extra case screw marks around the inner rim of the back opening where the movement is held into the case. Sometimes an original or re-case can be determined by dating the movement and seeing if the case style matches up for that time frame (as compared to other watches from that era). Pictures would help tremendously. If the watch runs and is in decent cosmetic condition it would have significant value even if the case were not original. I'm not sure this forum allows estimates of value so I won't go into it...but it sounds to be a terrific watch.

Eugene


----------



## eugene (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, a Leader coin case is a coin silver case. It's not nickel. Is it a hunting case (2 covers)?

Eugene


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Eugene

Thanks for your reply.

Yes it's a full hunter (2 covers). Unfortunately the watch does not seem to be working and we're nervous to fiddle with it until we can get to a specialist.

I will add pics very soon.

Cheers

Paul



eugene said:


> Oh, a Leader coin case is a coin silver case. It's not nickel. Is it a hunting case (2 covers)?
> 
> Eugene


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Watch images as requested - Otay Watch Company - F A Kimball, California


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a very interesting pocket watch, I've never seen such a version of a fine regulation! Congrats!

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## Jon Hanson (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Paul,

I have been collecting and researching these watches for over 40 years.

The F A Kimbal signed watch is the first grade made, beginning with serial number 1001--this is the most common type or style of Otay watch.

What is your serial number? (May I have it for my records?)

Orignally these were sold in low grade gold filled hunting cases; however, many have been switched or recased over the years. It is easy to detect as there will be other case screw marks in the case.

The Price Guide has plenty of errors in histories, listings and values. These watches sell from $1500. and up ( I recently acquired another Kimball for $1500. in excellent condition from a major dealer), depending n condition, originality, and name on the watch. Some signatures are very rare and others are common. The most common ones are F A Kimball, Native Son, and gilt finish with no name.

I hope this helps you.

Jon Hanson


----------



## Jon Hanson (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi again,

I now see the photos and the hunting case is coin silver and appears to be original.

Yes, this regulator screw adjustment is peculiar to Otay watches exclusively. Too bad about the dial damage, though.

#1085 is a low number, as the company began its numbering system with 1001 (I own #1009 discovered in National City, Calif by me in the early 1970s).

TThese watches were made with the following finishes: gilt, nickel and two toned damasceening. Gilt is the most common. The most attractive is the wheel spoke "Overland Mail" two toned damasceened grade.

Jon


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Jon

Many thanks for your comments.

Fascinating to know you have no 1009. Is it the same grade as ours? Do you have any pictures?

We've really enjoyed doing the research on this watch.

Kind regards

Paul



Jon Hanson said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I now see the photos and the hunting case is coin silver and appears to be original.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Hanson (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Check out my website short story on this company as well as a photo of one of my many other ones, #1045. I also have at least 4 under your serial number. I don't have a photo of my 1009, really the ninth one made, handy at the moment. These early ones are all the same, except for some minor dial difference--some Arabic, other Roman numerials.

Here is the link:

http://americanhorologe.com/Otay/Otay.aspx

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

I am considering selling our Otay Pocket watch No 1085 dated 1889/90.

It's from the Otay Watch Company - F A Kimball, California

Can anyone give advice on how best to go about selling such a rare item?? I was thinking of returning it to the Arerican market?

It's a full hunter, original coin silver casing.

Pictures were downloaded onto the forum in April.

Many thanks.

Paul


----------



## andrea66 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi i would be interested to the watch if it still for sale.


----------



## paul uk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there. Yes the watch is still for sale. Regards, Paul


----------



## andrea66 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Paul,sorry it took me so long.Could you email me to discuss the sale of your watch if interested?

[email protected]


----------

